# Lee Filters Actively Working on EF 11-24mm f4L Solution



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2015)

```
<p>We’re told that Lee Filter is fairly close to announcing a filter solution for the Canon EF 11-24 f/4L. The solution will be based on the SW150 system that is used on Nikon’s 14-24 f/2.8G lens.</p>
<p>We could get an announcement some time before summer.</p>
<p>Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM $2999: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA11244.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119028-REG/canon_9520b002_ef_11_24mm_f_4l_usm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERXKE/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERXKE&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=SKIW33AKPAGADHBN" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm also told Lee Filters will crush your hopes and dreams with the reality of ultra wide angles and integral hoods. :

Assume this stays in the SW150 filter ecosystem, which I believe allows a Nikon 14-24 user to use one SW150 filter without mechanical vignetting (i.e. blocking the FOV with hardware in frame), and let's assume the 14-24 and 11-24L have the same hood size and distance of hood tip to the front element. Assuming those two things, *would you buy into a $400+ holder system for a filtering solution that only works from 14mm and up?* Would you fight through photoshop cloning out harsh black corners with Lee or are you going to wait for Wonderpana's solution?

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 27, 2015)

The Fotodiox Wonderpana ultrawide filter solution is cheaper and more efficient, they have also confirmed they are working on an 11-24 solution due soon.

I use the Wonderpana for the 17 TS-E and it is very good with much less movement restriction (none on shift only combined extreme tilt and shift) than the Lee system.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 27, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> The Fotodiox Wonderpana ultrawide filter solution is cheaper and more efficient, they have also confirmed they are working on an 11-24 solution due soon.



+1 / confirmed. Fotodiox staff wrote me last month that they are working on the 11-24L Wonderpana offering, but there is no date on that.

Given that their filters are larger than the Lee SW150, one would think they have a better shot at supporting a wider FL range. That said, I've never used Wonderpana and can't speak to its quality / effectiveness. 

- A


----------



## RolandW (Apr 28, 2015)

When I first got my Canon 11-24, I evaluated the potential of using a large front filter. I have a WonderPana 145mm round filter, which I can now use on my 17mm TS-E. After checking things out, I concluded that the filter would only work down to about 14mm on the Canon 11-24 without starting to show up in the corners of the image. I also concluded that in order for a flat filter to work down to 11mm, it would need to be located about a half an inch BEHIND the front surface of the lens, thus making it impossible to use a flat filter, no matter how large it is. The only option for using a front filter down to 11mm is going to be curved or spherical shaped filters, and I just know that is not going to happen.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2015)

RolandW said:


> When I first got my Canon 11-24, I evaluated the potential of using a large front filter. I have a WonderPana 145mm round filter, which I can now use on my 17mm TS-E. After checking things out, I concluded that the filter would only work down to about 14mm on the Canon 11-24 without starting to show up in the corners of the image. I also concluded that in order for a flat filter to work down to 11mm, it would need to be located about a half an inch BEHIND the front surface of the lens, thus making it impossible to use a flat filter, no matter how large it is. The only option for using a front filter down to 11mm is going to be curved or spherical shaped filters, and I just know that is not going to happen.



Interesting observations. We will see what they come out with as solutions in time, but I agree curved filters are a non stater as they will become, effectively, additional elements.


----------



## wooddar (Apr 29, 2015)

I understand it will also be cheaper and less than $400 as you do not have to buy a kit incl filters. It will also have a light shield, Big Stopper filter. Lets see though 



ahsanford said:


> I'm also told Lee Filters will crush your hopes and dreams with the reality of ultra wide angles and integral hoods. :
> 
> Assume this stays in the SW150 filter ecosystem, which I believe allows a Nikon 14-24 user to use one SW150 filter without mechanical vignetting (i.e. blocking the FOV with hardware in frame), and let's assume the 14-24 and 11-24L have the same hood size and distance of hood tip to the front element. Assuming those two things, *would you buy into a $400+ holder system for a filtering solution that only works from 14mm and up?* Would you fight through photoshop cloning out harsh black corners with Lee or are you going to wait for Wonderpana's solution?
> 
> - A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2015)

RolandW said:


> When I first got my Canon 11-24, I evaluated the potential of using a large front filter. I have a WonderPana 145mm round filter, which I can now use on my 17mm TS-E. After checking things out, I concluded that the filter would only work down to about 14mm on the Canon 11-24 without starting to show up in the corners of the image. I also concluded that in order for a flat filter to work down to 11mm, it would need to be located about a half an inch BEHIND the front surface of the lens, thus making it impossible to use a flat filter, no matter how large it is.



May I ask how you came to those conclusions, which seem inconsistent with geometry?

At 11mm, the specified diagonal AoV is 126°. A 145mm diameter filter placed ~3.5 cm in front of the lens should cover that AoV. I haven't measured the 'depth' of the Wonderpana holder for my TS-E 17 (and can't do so now, since it's at home and I'm not) but 3.5 cm seems reasonable. 

Worth noting that as PBD states the 145mm filter on the TS-E 17 allows full shift, and a shift-pano with the TS-E 17 gives the apparent FoV of an 11mm lens...


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 29, 2015)

Uh, I'm not suppose to say anything but I believe I've seen a prototype for the EF 11-24 at a LEE Filters workshop this past weekend.   So-ooo, you didn't here it from me.

Looks like the SW150 system was designed with cine lenses (Panavision) in mind. Makes sense since LEE filters owns Panavision.

The topic of the Nikon 14-24 came up during a discussion. I asked if the SW150 system could be used with the Samyang/Rokinon/Bowers 14mm and was told no BUT we're working on a filter system that will. 8)


----------



## King Eyre (Apr 30, 2015)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Uh, I'm not suppose to say anything but I believe I've seen a prototype for the EF 11-24 at a LEE Filters workshop this past weekend.   So-ooo, you didn't here it from me.
> 
> Looks like the SW150 system was designed with cine lenses (Panavision) in mind. Makes sense since LEE filters owns Panavision.
> 
> The topic of the Nikon 14-24 came up during a discussion. I asked if the SW150 system could be used with the Samyang/Rokinon/Bowers 14mm and was told no BUT we're working on a filter system that will. 8)



Actually, just to clarify one thing in the above quote, it's Panavision that owns Lee filters.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 30, 2015)

King Eyre said:


> lilmsmaggie said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, I'm not suppose to say anything but I believe I've seen a prototype for the EF 11-24 at a LEE Filters workshop this past weekend.   So-ooo, you didn't here it from me.
> ...




Yeah, lot of restructuring has occurred no doubt but at one time Lee International did own Panavision.


----------



## King Eyre (Apr 30, 2015)

lilmsmaggie said:


> King Eyre said:
> 
> 
> > lilmsmaggie said:
> ...



No They never did Lee were bought a long time ago by Panavision, they (Panavision) are a much bigger outfit than Lee


----------



## kssheikh (Aug 12, 2015)

Any updates on the Lee solution yet?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 12, 2015)

I posted these in another thread but forgot this one.

The filter solutions are not going to be good! Here is a 145mm filter laid on the hood of the 11-24 a 11mm and f14 and 14mm at f14. Looks like 145mm is nowhere near big enough.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 12, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I posted these in another thread but forgot this one.
> 
> The filter solutions are not going to be good! Here is a 145mm filter laid on the hood of the 11-24 a 11mm and f14 and 14mm at f14. Looks like 145mm is nowhere near big enough.



Yep. See my original post (right under the CR Forums one that started this). If you want front filtering with your 11-24 f/4L:

1) Be prepared to lose the 11-14mm neighborhood on the lens (i.e. it will vignette at those FLs), or

2) Be prepared for filters as big as small dinner plates.

In either case, _bring your wallet_. Even a simple retrofit of the Lee SW150 system for the 11-24 (i.e. staying with the 150mm filters, likely scenario 1 above) will cost a lot of money. Other folks like Wonderpana may offer an ideal coverage (like scenario 2 above), but I don't know how the filters themselves -- likely custom made just because of that 11mm FF end -- will not cost a fortune.

That said, Wonderpana and Lee are probably thinking -- if you ponied up $3k for the lens, what's another $1k for a top to bottom filtering solution? Right now, a decently versatile SW150 kit would run:

SW150 Mk II Holder = $200 (+ an added 'lens specific adaptor' component? TBD.)
150x170 Soft Grad set = $325 
150x170 Hard Grad set = $325
150x150 CPL = $250 (not independently rotatable to your grads, it's a 6x6 square))
150x150 10-stop = $175

That's... $1,275? You could skip the grad sets and just get one hard and one soft, but you'd still be out $885. And that system doesn't even cover 11-14mm. 

I'll say it again -- U-UWA lenses with integral hoods will lead to tears if you are accustomed to lens-mounted filters. You are at the edge of the earth in terms of technical constraints, and suppliers will burn you for their solutions here.

- A


----------



## TheJock (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi folks,

I don't know if this helps any as I'm not in the market for UUWA, but there is a (relatively) new holder from Benro with 150x170 filters.
Here's a link http://www.benro.com/Products.aspx?cid=218&pid=376&nid=388# 

Hope it helps a little!!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 26, 2015)

The SW150 II will cover up to 12mm not 11mm on the Canon 11-24mm Lee have tried to make it work wider but its not technically feasable to do so due to Canon design with the lens petal. The big difference with the MKII holder is the ability to use the Big Stopper and the light-shield (which is backwards compatable with the original SW150. 

Yes the filters & holder are expensive but larger filters are more expensive to make than regular 100x150 filters and the grads are all made by hand and importantly every filter checked and tested not samples from a batch. 

Panavision have owned Lee Filters for many years, Lee are producers of lighting filter used on features & TV through out the world a market Panavision also serve globally with cameras & lighting.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 6, 2017)

Did anyone try those 18x10" Fotodiox filters? Do they seem practical? How significant is color cast on the 186mm 10-stop one? I'm very interested to get into the world of long exposures, trying to decided which system to go with, and it looks like there is not many options


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

Jopa said:


> I'm very interested to get into the world of long exposures, trying to decided which system to go with, and it looks like there is not many options



IMO, the raison d'être for those huge front filters for the 11-24L is for grad NDs and/or a polarizer. If you want to get started with long exposures, I'd suggest a 10-stop gelatin filter for the rear slot.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very interested to get into the world of long exposures, trying to decided which system to go with, and it looks like there is not many options
> ...



Thank you for the advise John, I think it's a great idea assuming how huge the front filters should be. I found Kodak Wratten 2 filters @ B&H, ND3 and ND4, both are quite affordable. My only concern is how to focus, I'm not sure if I will be able to see anything trough 10 and 13 stops filters?


----------



## Jopa (Jul 9, 2017)

I got a set of 150mm filters (Lee), works pretty good. No crazy stuff like letter-sized filters, very convenient to handle / replace / adjust / use with other lenses. The 11-24 works fine in between 12-13mm, heavy vignetting @ f/4, but improves around f/8. I rarely shoot anything wider 14mm, so I guess it's ok for now. Lighthouse time!





P.S. really can't see anything via 15 stopper during bright day light. 10 stopper works fine via LV, but not during twilight.


----------

